# home made McNaughton tool



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I decided to try my hand at making my own McNaughton coring tools. Mike Hunter is re-tipping the tools with a carbide cutter and I wanted to try that so I got a tip from him. I used a homemade bending jig to bend the steel, then cut it to shape with a hacksaw. I milled the slot for the cutter and then drilled and tapped the hole. I made the bar a smaller and tighter radius than the previous cutters I have.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
Looks like you did a good job on them. Have you tried them yet to see how they work?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope, not yet. I plan to do to try them either later this week or next weekend.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Mind if I ask what a McNaughton tool is supposed to be?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm with Gary, can someone please explain what it is for?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry about that. This is a Mcnaughton coring tool. It is used to get more than one bowl out of a blank. The tools have different curves that you put into the wood using special tool holder that helps keep the tool from twisting. 
There is a learning curve. I have managed to get 4 bowls out of a 19" half log. The smallest is about 8" across. When my skills and how to use the tools get better I should be able to get 5 maybe 6 out of a piece this size. The really good guys can get one or two more.
The original tools have a ground on tip that is larger and takes a bigger kerp. They also don't stay sharp very long. I added the carbide cutter because it's supposed to last many times as long.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

John thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

John,

Very nice work on bending the tools.

Lilty


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice work. Looks like a DNMG carbide insert on the end of that tool.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's looking good John. I'm looking forward to seeing how well they work. Keep us posted.


----------



## jdiner (Oct 22, 2009)

john lucas said:


> I decided to try my hand at making my own McNaughton coring tools. Mike Hunter is re-tipping the tools with a carbide cutter and I wanted to try that so I got a tip from him. I used a homemade bending jig to bend the steel, then cut it to shape with a hacksaw. I milled the slot for the cutter and then drilled and tapped the hole. I made the bar a smaller and tighter radius than the previous cutters I have.


I would love to try my hand at doing the same kind of thing and making a home made coring tools. I would be very interested in seeing your overall design if you have one. Any more pictures? Willing to write up what you did as you constructed it?

I have never tried to bend those kind of curves into steel before. You mentioned it was a homemade bending jig. Nice a quick search and there it is right here on this forum. Fabulous. Thanks for sharing! I have wanted to build some swan neck hollowing tools and wondered how to do it. Very cool. 

I think your version is serious cool.

Thanks!
Joshua


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The complete article on how to make and use the bending jig will be in a future issue of Woodturning Design. Might be 3 to 6 months because they need a lot of lead time.


----------



## jdiner (Oct 22, 2009)

john lucas said:


> The complete article on how to make and use the bending jig will be in a future issue of Woodturning Design. Might be 3 to 6 months because they need a lot of lead time.


Awesome. I will have to make sure I get that one.

Thanks,
--jdiner


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

*how well did it work*

John, I know its a long time ago that this was first posted. But I was wondering how well did the tools work? I take it the material involved was mild steel, with that in mind how well did it take the bending stresses with use?

I have been considering building my own similar rig for awhile. But time constraints and other pressing duties :smile: SWMBO and the grand kids etc have not helped


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job really nice looking tools. Do you already have the adapter kit for small blades and tool support for larger blades?


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

*Video of use*

Have you tried to use this thing yet. It looks just like the McNaulton system. I would love to see a video when you have time to make one. Have you made a materials list and price list. I would like to try to make one of these myself.

Thanks,
Joey:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I know I've been remiss on doing anything with this but I had a death in the family that has taken a huge toll on my free time for the last 4 months. I am hopefully going to do the finishing touches on that house this weekend which will free up some time. 
I'm using the McNaughton tool rest I just made new bars for my handle. I hope to get around to using it again in the next few weeks. I had built a dormer onto my house just before the death and still have some drywall work to do on that since it got put on hold also. It's amazing how time consuming redoing a house can be.


----------

